# Bigfoot wants to put King Brock/BROCKodile in his place.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> "It’ll be very good, I’m looking forwards to know how it’ll be like, I’ve never had issues with anybody, I’ve always respected everybody, but as a professional I believe it’d be interesting fighting Brock Lesnar. I don’t agree that Brock is the second on the ranking, it doesn’t make sense. This fight would be interesting so I put Brock on the place where he was supposed to be… It really doesn’t make any sense."


King Brock... i made that up. Clever huh?? 

Or i got another good one

BROCKODILE!!

Like Crocodile!!

ORRR

BROCKzilla


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC 150: King Kong vs Godzilla.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Lesnar got destroyed in his last fight and people still want him. That says something.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Honky Kong vs Bigfoot needs to happen:thumb02:

As always with brock, it's all about the takedowns. If he gets 'em he wins if not he gets the beating of his life.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This would be a great fight.

Bigfoot by stoppage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bigfoot can't strike. He's not Cain or even Carwin.

People act like any schmuck can go toe to toe with Lesnar and completely destroy him on the feet. 

Ask Heath Herring and Randy Couture about that.
Hell, Bigfoot is slow enough and light hitting enough that Brock can actually have success there.

Carwin and Cain both had a track record of strong standup, Carwin especially for starching guys with one punch power. Cain obliterated Stonjic then flattened Nog.

Bigfoot has no advantages what so ever and gets stopped.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't see Bigfoot's standup causing any more problem's than Mir's or Herring's did. Bigfoot is a much slower striker than either of those guys actually and his technique is bleh. Once he gets taken down I don't see him being able to sub or sweep Brock from his back. I think Bigfoot gets fairly easily donkey-konged here.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Werdum took Bigfoot down with a head drag... And that isn't an isolated incident. His TDD is consistently garbage.

I'd put the likelihood of Brock taking him down as very high.

I haven't seen much offense from Bigfoot off his back when he's been there (even against a low energy, fat, celebrity rehab version of Ricco Rodriguez) so I'd make Brock a pretty decent favorite on this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I see this fight being slightly more competitive than Brock/Mir II since Bigfoot's size could help him get a sub or sweep Brock, but ultimately I see a GnP TKO for Brock.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Heck, i don't see Bigfoot stopping him. Brock's fights come down to his opponents tbh, if you can defend the takedown or have a good sprawl your okay, otherwise take a look at Brock-Mir II.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Brock gets shook when he gets hit flush.

Bigfoot just stopped Fedor. Convincingly. I have no doubts for a second that he'll stop Brock Lesnar.

Matter of fact I'd put 5 Mil on vbookie when this fight takes place.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If the fight stayed standing, it would be close, but not good by any means. I don't really know who I would give the edge to there. On the ground would be awesome to watch. Bigfoot is legitimate on the ground and is bigger than the Mir that Lesnar fought. It would be very interesting to see if Lesnar could dominate on the ground or if Bigfoot could catch him or at least make it back to his feet.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Brock gets shook when he gets hit flush.
> 
> Bigfoot just stopped Fedor. Convincingly. I have no doubts for a second that he'll stop Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Matter of fact I'd put 5 Mil on vbookie when this fight takes place.


Exactly , people act like Bigfoot is some CAN , when he has a legit Black Belt and is close to the weight limit.

He has way better striking than people give him credit and would have a massive advantage over Lesnar on the feet.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't see Brock coming out on top here. Bigfoot's legit.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bigfoot beats Fedor and all of a sudden he's a world beater:sarcastic12: 

The same Bigfoot that was outstruck by Werdum and nearly knock out by Kyle? 

He just had the biggest win of his career so why not do some chest thumping. I'd bet on Lesnar in a boxing match much less an mma match

I'd like a sig bet if the match happens Rival. Or my creds against yours.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Bigfoot beats Fedor and all of a sudden he's a world beater:sarcastic12:
> 
> The same Bigfoot that was outstruck by Werdum and nearly knock out by Kyle?
> 
> He just had the biggest win of his career so why not do some chest thumping. I'd bet on Lesnar in a boxing match much less and mma match


A world beater? No. A Brock beater? Probably. Not exactly the same thing.

His stand up has gotten better since the Werdum fight, and that wasn't exactly a domination by Vai Cavalo either. It was a competetive fight.

He also didn't just beat Fedor, he dismantled and destroyed him. I don't think the Werdum loss (Fedor's, not Bigfoots) took anything away from how great Fedor actually is. He jumped into an ADCC world champions guard and payed the price.

Silva got rocked against Kyle? So? He came back and won the fight. Kyle hits damn hard, no shame in being stunned by him at all.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Haven't been impressed by Fedor in a long time and have never been impressed by Bigfoot. If and when this fight happens I'll take any bets you guys want. Sigs, creds, greenbacks, whichever:thumb02:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Brock gets shook when he gets hit flush.
> 
> Bigfoot just stopped Fedor. Convincingly. I have no doubts for a second that he'll stop Brock Lesnar.


I don't understand the comparison on that one. Why do you think a fight with Lesnar would look the same as with Fedor? Lesnar is not going to have the same strategy as Fedor.

Have you seen Bigfoot's TDD? It's terrible.



KryOnicle said:


> He also didn't just beat Fedor, he dismantled and destroyed him. I don't think the Werdum loss (Fedor's, not Bigfoots) took anything away from how great Fedor actually is. He jumped into an ADCC world champions guard and payed the price.


Fights are about matchups, and I don't like this one for Bigfoot. At all...


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's a horrible match-up for Bigfoot. Can Bigfoot KO Brock if he hits him flush? Yeah but you can say that about anybody in the HW division, your talking about 280 pound men using 4 oz gloves here. He reacts very poorly if he gets hit flush no doubt, but nothing Bigfoot has done has shown me there's a high percentage of that happening other than a flash KO which every HW has. Bigfoot isn't some great boxer, his combinations are basically non-existant and he's painfully slow.

Bigfoot beat Fedor by bullying him with his huge size advantage in the clinch and taking him down and pounding his face into the canvas, something I don't see him being able to do against Brock. If you have bad TDD (which he does) and your fighting Brock your in trouble. Bigfoot is no can and nobody even came close to saying or inferring that but neither is Brock. I'm pretty indifferent towards Lesnar, never been a huge fan but this is a terrible fight for Bigfoot. Not like this fight is going to happen anytime soon anyway.

Cain and Carwin were able to be more effective in the standup than most of Brock's opponents because of their wrestling. Yes they can defend the shot but more importantly their confidence in being able to defend the shot gave them the ability to be more effective in the standup besides just being a better striker. It doesn't matter how good of a striker you are if your on your ass or worried about being on your ass it's of little use. Cain and Carwin weren't paranoid about being taken down like all of Brock's previous opponents besides maybe Mir and Bigfoot would be. Mir thought his BJJ and guard would save him like in the first fight. What Bigfoot was able to do against Fedor is of little relevancy because Brock isn't a 230 pound guy whose gameplan is to stand in the pocket and throw bombs. Different opponent, different style, different fight and it's a bad one for Bigfoot.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Lesnar would win easy.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lesnar via GNP in the 1st.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Before this can happen, two things need to happen. One, Bigfoot needs to win the Grand Prix. Two, his contract needs to expire so he can be integrated into the UFC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> I don't understand the comparison on that one. Why do you think a fight with Lesnar would look the same as with Fedor? Lesnar is not going to have the same strategy as Fedor.
> 
> Have you seen Bigfoot's TDD? It's terrible.
> 
> Fights are about matchups, and I don't like this one for Bigfoot. At all...


For one, Fedor is a superior striker to Lesnar. Also Bigfoot is a BJJ blackbelt so he's not incompetent.

And Brock Lesnars TDs aren't what everybody is cracking them up to be. Nor is his fighting pedigree.

Brock has way too many holes in his game.



RustyRenegade said:


> Bigfoot beats Fedor and all of a sudden he's a world beater:sarcastic12:
> 
> The same Bigfoot that was outstruck by Werdum and nearly knock out by Kyle?
> 
> I'd like a sig bet if the match happens Rival. Or my creds against yours.


I dont see why people are shaking their head at the Kyle punch. Mike Kyle hits the Jolly Green Giant and that bastard is going down.. Kyles power is stupid brutal. Antonio survived that punch and still stopped Kyle.

And yes I will match every credit you have and happily take them from you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd have to say that Bigfoot is also a superior fighter to Lesnar. The way that Lesnar brings everyone to the ground is to just overpower them. But he hasn't faced anyone who like him has to cut weight just to make heavyweight.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^ Brock doesnt cut weight anymore, as stated prior to the Cain fight. Also, Shane Carwin is of similar weight to Brock. 

That aside, i do believe Brock would take this fight based purely on being the stronger, quicker, more athletic fighter. I think he would get Silva down without too much trouble, and use similar tactics to those utilised in the Mir 2 fight to control, dominate and either finish Big Foot or take a convincing UD. 

Brock was beaten by Cain Velasquez, who is clearly an exceptional fighter. This does not mean that just anyone can beat him - and i am in no way convinced that Big Foot is an elite level fighter. 

The blue print to beat Brock? Aggressive, high level standup with lots of power and exceptional wrestling that will enable one to stop the shot or get back to their feet as Cain did. Does Silva fall into that catagory? Clearly, for me, the answer is no. In fact, probably only 1-2 fighters in the world do possess the necessary skills to do this. One being Carwin (who Brock defeated) the other being Cain and possibly Overeem (who would light Brock up on the feet but i am not convinced he would stop the shot). 

Brocks wrestling is by no means the unstoppable force it was believed, but that doesnt mean just anyone can stop him. VERY few can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, if Mir, Carwin, and should he get past Dos Santos, who could beat him? The only other guy I could think of besides Bigfoot would probably be Overeem. This would be because of Overeem's takedown defense.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dream-On-101 said:


> ^^^ Brock doesnt cut weight anymore, as stated prior to the Cain fight. Also, Shane Carwin is of similar weight to Brock.
> 
> That aside, i do believe Brock would take this fight based purely on being the stronger, quicker, more athletic fighter. I think he would get Silva down without too much trouble, and use similar tactics to those utilised in the Mir 2 fight to control, dominate and either finish Big Foot or take a convincing UD.
> 
> ...


1 or 2 fighters in the world are you serious? 

a 47 year old 220lb Randy was reversing Brock and fighting him pretty damn effectively on the ground and in the clinch.

Shane dominated him. And Mir submitted him.

Look I'm not saying Brock is a can, but you need to really open your eyes with that 1 or 2 guys talk.

Brock does not know how to deal with getting punched in his face. He's proved that for 2 straight fights. 

He has needs and alot more development is necessary in his TDs, Striking, and footwork....for starters..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that Mir submitted him while he was still very green. The second time they faced off Mir got completely dominated. Though I have to agree that Brock has alot of holes in his game and Cain was the one to exploit all of them.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> For one, Fedor is a superior striker to Lesnar. Also Bigfoot is a BJJ blackbelt so he's not incompetent.
> 
> And Brock Lesnars TDs aren't what everybody is cracking them up to be. Nor is his fighting pedigree.
> 
> Brock has way too many holes in his game.


Yes, Fedor is a superior striker. 

Bigfoot is a BB in BJJ, but his TDD is terrible, and I haven't seen him attack much off his back when he gets taken down.

Brock's takedowns aren't as good as they should be, since his striking is so bad, but they're much more than they need to be to be favored against Silva.

Brock has holes in his game, sure. But so does Bigfoot. I repeat: Head-dragged by Werdum. Head-dragged... His TDD is abysmal, and he didn't even look too good off his back vs. the fat version of Ricco, who actually took him to a split decision. I don't think Ricco even trained much for that fight since he was in rehab right before it, but Bigfoot still had trouble. The only reason he neutralized any of Ricco's offense was because he had absolutely zero energy. Against a much stronger, more active top game, he's going to fare better?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bigfoot maybe a BJJ blackbelt but he certainly doesn't utilize it. He would have to be alot more active if he wanted to actually use it. However, I can honestly see this happening down the road.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

1 or 2 fighters in the world are you serious? 

*Yes. 1 or 2, those being Cain and Carwin. I include Overeem as a possibility because until he starts fighting top level MMA talent there are still a lot of question marks. His participation in the SF Grand Prix (which i believe he will win handily) should make it easier to assert how he would fare against the top 5 without speculating too much.*

a 47 year old 220lb Randy was reversing Brock and fighting him pretty damn effectively on the ground and in the clinch.

*Randy did well and held his own in the fight, but he wasnt winning the fight. Also, the fight took place mostly standing up against the cage, and Randy is one of the best Greco guys in UFC history. No shame in that. 

Then Brock knocked him out.*

Shane dominated him. And Mir submitted him.

*NO arguments there. Shane did dominate him, hence my inclusion of him on the list of people i believe have a strong chance of beating Brock.

Mir submitted Brock in the 1st fight, then was absolutely dominated in the 2nd fight. I cant deny it happened, but to assume it lends any real baring to the Brock Lesnar of today is stretching it. Mir has one of the better BJJ games in HW Division and Brock had no trouble at all shutting it down completely.*

Look I'm not saying Brock is a can, but you need to really open your eyes with that 1 or 2 guys talk.

*Out of curiosity who do you believe would beat Brock? I am pretty sure Brock will beat Junior in their upcoming bout, and where he to do so would that change your opinion on the matter?*

Brock does not know how to deal with getting punched in his face. He's proved that for 2 straight fights. 

*This is true. But in order to land those shots you need a) solid power; and b) wrestling equal to or greater than Brocks to stop the shot. Not many fall into this catagory. We can argue all day about the technique of Brocks wrestling but the fact is he has taken down everyone he has tried to. That includes Couture, Carwin and Cain.*

He has needs and alot more development is necessary in his TDs, Striking, and footwork....for starters.
*Certainly he has holes in his game, i'm not denying that. I am just stating that those fighters capable of exploiting those holes are few and far between. And i would add that Brocks standup isnt actually that bad when he is fighting someone who lacks one shot KO power, for example in the Couture fight. *.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well depends on whether there are a few other fighters who can improve enough to beat him. Carwin I think should've won that match. Overeem is definately on the candidates list.


----------

